# Does everyone hate Haflingers?



## Niddlynoo (13 October 2011)

Why is it whenever I mention to people I have a Haffie, I get responses from 'oh how horrible, they're always a nightmare' to 'they're very pretty but I've never met a nice one!'
Ok, my boy can be a little trying at times, but he is friendly, loves attention and most importantly, my children can hack him out alone and in company safely (he was 4 when we got him and my 9 yr old didn't have any issues). When he got badly beaten in the field (and ended up with a fractured cannon bone), people said he deserved it as he always like to play. 
I think as a breed they have a lot to offer, does anyone else have experience of this type of prejudice?


----------



## Kaylum (13 October 2011)

Never heard anyone say anything nasty about them.  My friend does Long Distance with hers and never gets any comments.


----------



## sally2008 (13 October 2011)

I don't "hate" them but they would be well down on my list of choices.  A friend of mine breeds haflingers and she always says they can go badly off the rails temperament-wise in the wrong hands, but then what can't!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 October 2011)

I have no problems with Haffys. 

I do get a bit fed up with the dealers who import a few cheaply that have mainly been driving horses on the continent, call them 'palomino' (Grrrrrr!), get them riding ok and then promptly sell then as novice rides for far more than they are really worth. This is however not the ponies' fault. It does explain somewhat why they have a bad reputation though, but any strong minded, green pony and a novice rider, isn't really a good combination.


----------



## apple88 (13 October 2011)

Definitely not!!
I have an 'unspecified' mare at home, and im sure she has some Haffie in her and I love her for it! 
She can be cheeky but hacks out a dream (even with only one eye), and is a good allrounder.

If I was looking for another horse, the haflinger is at the top of my list, and way over any tb type.
I think they are fab!


----------



## melxvengeance (13 October 2011)

I have heard a few people saying they are strong, bad-tempered etc but I've never actually met one or ridden one so I wouldn't base my opinions on them according to what other people have told me, I'd rather meet a few first and then see what I think!

I get annoyed when I see adverts advertising "haflingers" when they're just palomino horses and probably not got a trace of haffie in them! I used to work for a dealer that got in a fat cob that was a very dull shade of palomino and they started raving about how it was a haffie. It wasn't. it was a palomino cob and looked nothing like a proper haflinger.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 October 2011)

If the cob really was palomino, it wasn't a haffy because haffys are all chestnut.


----------



## claireandnadia (13 October 2011)

I like them.


----------



## 1Lucie (13 October 2011)

My horses field mate is a haffie. Prior to getting my boy i rode her for few months to keep my hand in.

She was extremly mareish and strong (liked to tank off round the manage). But a very dependable hack and a very good allrounder, could turn her hand to most things. She was also a little bargy/ill manered on the ground however, nothing an adult couldnt handle with ease. From my experience i would say more of an adults very pretty pony!


----------



## aimeetb (13 October 2011)

I love Haffy's! Wouldnt necessarily buy one for what I want atm but ive ridden loads and found them, fun, honest and some very talented!! I know loads that do very good dressage one actually up to Advanced Medium and i know lots who jump really well too, i think its just the same as any breed, sometimes people have set prejudices about them - cobs, arabs and thoroughbreds for example.

xxx


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (13 October 2011)

I adore mine but agree with the comments about cheap imported ones from the continent that havent been given the firm consistent treatment that all opinionated coblets need as youngsters. Also the rules there allow some non haffie blood so you can get some issues from that influencing temperament. 

I was lucky and instead of buying a broken one with an unknown history I got to buy a GB registered well bred unbroken 3yo and after backing her with my RI YO she is my horse of a lifetime (now 8yo). She is Austrian bloodlines and out there they cull anything not up to scratch, so standards are high. She isnt at all mare-y, is clever and affectionate and talkative and is very willing to try anything. Lives on fresh air, no shoes, synthetic tack, thats what ponies should be like!

I do think that they are, like Welsh Ds, strong and can take advantage of little ones, so not ideal as a first pony. Ideal for mum and daughter share tho. Several up here in the Grampians do endurance with them as they can trot forever; their trot isnt too tiringly extravagant in movement so they keep going. 

My farrier did groan when he saw his new client had a Haffie but he says she has converted him to the breed as she is so well behaved with him.

So if you're going to get a Haffie, get a GB registered one (branded GBH on the shoulder  and an edelweiss flower on the flank shows it has been inspected at 3yo) and preferably as young as possible so that you can give it the discipline and love it needs). 

Here's Liesel...


----------



## Fairynuff (13 October 2011)

I had one in to break a couple of years ago. Quick to learn , especially what they shouldn't 
I don't like them or hate them but wouldn't want one.
 here he is..Furbo (Italian for crafty/fly.)











the correct colour for a Haffie is chestnut with flaxen mane and tail. Should they be born with 'dirty' manes/tails (not 100 per cent flaxen) or they aren't a good chestnut they are raised for meat or are sold off very cheap and preferably to dealers who will take a group at a time. Todays Haffie has been 'modernised' by the infusion of Arab blood and is very different from the Haffie of fifty years ago when he was used as a work animal.
Yes, Furbo has a 'dirty' tail!


----------



## Naryafluffy (13 October 2011)

Think the problem is people tend to forget they are native ponies and are more than likely to be a bit thron, I used to get similar comments about my Highland pony who admittedly when we got him was a bit of a little toad, but once you won the first arguement and he let you take control he was a brilliant pony. I dodn't realise how good he was until I met other Highland Ponies that were really rude.
You'll probably find that the people who say 'how horrible for you' have probably met one that has been owned by a 'fluffy bunny' type person and have been allowed to do whatever they want, people forget that with Native Ponies of any type if you give them an inch they run straight over the top of you.
I met an older gentleman when i was still young who bred Highland Ponies and I was doing some inhand showing for him, I do remember thinking he was really rough with the ponies and youngstock, but have since realised that that was how they taught the youngster not to barge and be rude, it was just a bit of an eye opener when I was 14 and had been taught always tie to baling twine so it snaps if they pull back suddenly, this guy turned out with leadropes attached so that they learned to stop when pressure was applied to the headcollar, they were tied to brick walls and allowed to pull back and discover that it didn't work, think the methods are very old fashioned now but after having met very rude native ponies I stopped disagreeing with what he had done.


----------



## kylie88 (13 October 2011)

I hear quite alot of bad stuff about them but mine is brilliant! jumps anything, boomproof and well schooled. I agree he's not a child/novice pony as can be strong minded. I have also met one that was horrible but think that was maybe because it was in the wrong hands


----------



## Potato! (13 October 2011)

I have a Belgian haflinger with a 5 generation pedigree certificate she has not been branded as they are not allowed to hot brand them anymore. I contact the breed society who say that there is no foreign blood within her pedigree, Unfortunatly she does have some issues that are man made like seperation anxiety and very mild sweet itch? (in the hands of the vet at the mo), but she is forward going and excellent to hack out on her own and in company etc. She can be a little bolshy on the ground but i have worked hard on that.


----------



## Naryafluffy (13 October 2011)

aimeetb said:



			I love Haffy's! Wouldnt necessarily buy one for what I want atm but ive ridden loads and found them, fun, honest and some very talented!! I know loads that do very good dressage one actually up to Advanced Medium and i know lots who jump really well too, i think its just the same as any breed, sometimes people have set prejudices about them - cobs, arabs and thoroughbreds for example.

xxx
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this completely, after having met my sisters stupid bloody arab I wouldn't have one of them, but have met a few nice cobs. Think if I was to buy another horse in the future I would probably do a circle back to the Highland Pony, just because the ones I know are baasically indestructible (although my Danish WarmbloodX TB has only just got a vets bill after 18 years so she's pretty much the same), think I would come away from the breed of my current horse entirely as I think it would be too easy to compare a new horse to what my current horse would have done.


----------



## poacher82 (13 October 2011)

Never actually met one I have to confess, but as a kid they were always amongst my favs - probably because all the Horse & Pony mag posters were of adorable looking Haffys in lovely snowy scenes! 
Had never heard anything negative about them until reading this though.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 October 2011)

after having met my sisters stupid bloody arab I wouldn't have one of them
		
Click to expand...

I think that this statement is the underlying cause of most of the 'breed hate' that we experiance. People meet one bad horse (that was probably in pain, mistreated or badly managed at some point) and latch onto one thing about it (it's breed, colour, gender or whatever takes their fancy) and then proceed to daub every other horse of that breed/colour/gender/whatever with the same negative brush.

Narrow minded idiots I say!


----------



## Naryafluffy (13 October 2011)

Sorry Faracat please don't take offence I'm sure yours are lovely (in a picture far far away ), but honestly if you met this horse you would agree it has to be one of the most stupid animals on the planet, I'm amazed it has the brain power to remember to breath!!!
This is a horse that can't sleep standing up (yes the vet's checked it), at 26yo still won't stand for the farrier, stand in it's stable for whatever reason, it's the sterotypical blonde of horses!!!
Think the other arab that I met couldn't live without his teddy bear!!!

I hear the same thing about my chestnut mare and she's great, think it's one of these very personal things when you buy a horse and the old saying 'handsome is as handsome does' springs to mind, I think my horse is the prettiest on the yard, but everyone should think that about their own horse.


----------



## lar (13 October 2011)

The problem I have with Haffies (and it's not actually their fault) is they seem to be sold an awful lot as suitable for novices which from what I can see they most definitely are NOT.  I've encountered two such ones and they were both bolshy, bargy and very ill mannered.  I'm sure in the right hands they can be lovely.


----------



## indiat (13 October 2011)

I've never met one but have talked to people who have owned haffies and they adore them and have said they are great with kids. They are a horse person's horse though, like a lot of natives and they need a firm hand and consistent boundaries. But I have a Highland and like naryafluffy people always say, "Oh, they're horrible!" when you tell them. Yet mine is cheeky yet gentle and wonderful with my young children. But my God, did he try it own when we first got him as a two year old! It didn't take much to establish who was boss but with anyone timid or fluffy, yes, he still would walk all over them and appear to be a little monster when in actual fact, he's the most laid back, easy going animal I have ever met - exactly what a Highland should be! I think Haffies have been tarred with same brush and frankly, PR wise, its the kiss of death when a breed is pretty and has those horse calender looks. Then they become fashionable, prices shoot up, and a lot of rubbish comes on the market and gets sold to people who just want a pretty pony. Welsh D's have suffered from this as well I think and arabs. Its a shame. If people are determined to get a particular breed then they should spend a little bit of time researching the breed and get an animal that is a wonderful example. We went to a stud for our boy and with all the bad press Highland's get I see him as an ambassador! Tbh, I love natives of all types and if it was up to me, I'd own one each of the British natives, a haffie and a Fjord. Time and money alas, limits me to two!


----------



## Naryafluffy (13 October 2011)

indiat said:



			Tbh, I love natives of all types and if it was up to me, I'd own one each of the British natives, a haffie and a Fjord. Time and money alas, limits me to two! 

Click to expand...

You should see the Haflingers and Fjords that they do demonstrations with at Equitana, they are stunning and so well trained, they have the Fjords with flags attached to their tails gallopping about, balloons tied into their manes and they lie down and burst them, or just put all the balloons on the groud and they jump on them (no one is riding this is of the horses own choice), jumping through hoops with paper in the middle, all these are ridden by kids bareback (I almost cry watching them, makes all the hair on the back of your neck stand up).
On a lighter note here are the cliques of horses
Equine High School Cliques: 



Quarter Horses: Definitely jocks. Strutting around flexing those muscles, showing off their butts....yeah, jocks allright! 

Thoroughbreds: Preppies. Sometimes athletes, never 'jocks'. Monogrammed blankets, leather halters, Nike eventer shoes, the latest custom trailer and tack. 

Appaloosas: Could only be the stoners. They like to trip acid so they can watch their spots move. 

Arabians: RAH! RAH! SIS BOOM BAH! GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO TEAM!! (need I say more?) 

Shetland Ponies: Frightening, spiky hairdos, snotty attitude and any color of the rainbow .... gotta be PUNKS. Some even sport tattoos. 

Connemaras: Gorgeous chicks with sultry eyelashes, sexy curves, devil-may-care attitudes. NOT into studying or anything to do with geometry. Great fun to be around, delightful senses of humour, and the world's best pranksters. Can usually be found in the nearest pub, entertaining the masses. Fast and easy. 

Friesians: Big, buff, and always in black, they are the biker clique. Cigs hanging out of the corner of their mouths, dangerous glint in the eyes, daring anyone to cross their path. 

Morgans: They're the nerdy teacher's pets, running around doing everything from yearbook to decorating the gym and ratting out the bikers, stoners and jocks. They have perpetual wedgies. 

Drafts (all breeds): No real clique, they're just the big guys who sit in the back of the room and fart a lot (and then laugh). Who's going to STOP them? 

Icelandics and Paso Finos: They're the little squirrely geeks who flit around a dance trying to fit in and fail miserably. The kind who wear Toughskins jeans from Sears (or would that be ripoff WeathaBeetas??). 

Ahkle Tekl (Akle Takl? Ackle Tackle....!! Akhal Teke!!): Foreign exchange student(s). And no one can spell their names either. 

Hackney Ponies: A breed this manic would have to be a band geek. Marching along with their knees and heads held high.....even going to the bathroom. 

Warmbloods: The school staff and faculty. Looking down their noses with righteous indignation and disgust. Secretly wishing they were having half as much fun!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (13 October 2011)

Yep whenever I see an ad advertising a Haffie as suitable for a small child, I remember the look on Liesel's face when she sees a little one - a mix between 'aha, fresh Meat!' and 'I couldnt eat a whole one'.......)



Like Highlands and Welsh Ds they are clever and they are strong, which in the wrong hands is a disastrous mix. However, it does make for all the more satisfaction and pleasure feeling when your Haffie is seen as a 'good Haffie', esp if you have broken them in yourself!


----------



## Niddlynoo (13 October 2011)

Thanks for all the posts  they all seem to be the same - give and inch and they'll take a mile! Naryafluffy - love that. I've just a heavyweight cob pass his vetting today so he'll be my new riding horse. Can just see him farting along at the back!!!!


----------



## smiffyimp (13 October 2011)

I had one years ago - he was fab, cant think why anyone would hate em


----------



## Frantastic (13 October 2011)

Afraid so. One kicked my beautiful TB gelding and broke his leg - my horse had to be destroyed. The halflinger is still barging his way through life - no justice! So not the best person to ask. Unfortunatey his owner and previous owner had allowed him to get away with acting like a bullock - but as per earlier post - could apply to any breed in the wrong hands......


----------



## bugbee717 (13 October 2011)

Omg I love ours, yes he is strong, yes he can lead you, yes he will plant himself, yes if u get him moving he can only go in walk. 

All of that is if you don't know how to handle a haffie, on the backside of that he does a fab dressage test, he will walk for my girls, he will canter  for my 7 year old with breaks. 

People don't know how it handle haflingers at all.


----------



## charleysummer (13 October 2011)

I like haflingers but have only met very stubborn pain in the arse ones  
Went to view one who rode really nicely until she got bored and planted her feet and switched off.

Im sure like any breed there are bad ones and good ones


----------



## ISHmad (13 October 2011)

While I wouldn't buy a Haffie (because I've got enough horses, no other reason) I think they are beautiful.  Some friends of mine have Haffies and have lots of fun with them.


----------



## tasel (13 October 2011)

No. I think they are pretty...

But as a kid, I used to ride one. I even remember her name: Daisy.

And she was a REALLY annoying pony!!! Moved up to horses right after her, but she sort of hammered in my mind that the smaller, cuter and sweeter a pony looks, the more stubborn they are. Not that it's true...


----------



## mcrobbiena (13 October 2011)

I knew one that came into a dealers yard, it was bargy little b*gger but I thought it would be Ok, just a wee pony-was strong as hell!! most fun thing in the world though. The yard bought it as an RDA pony and we were quite surprised as he was quite sharp-he was absolutley brilliant at its job was used for years and was alot of peoples favourite-still used to play up when he was't "working" though. I like them, very pretty.


----------



## OneInAMillion (13 October 2011)

I dislike them but I had a fairly horrendous experience when one bucked me off and I nearly broke my neck so I feel I have an excuse


----------



## Janesomerset (13 October 2011)

The RDA yard I helped at had a Haflinger too. He was clever, opinionated, greedy and strong...and fantastic at his job and loved by everybody. Very handsome boy too.


----------



## marmalade76 (13 October 2011)

I don't hate them but cannot say they appeal to me either.


----------



## dianeholmes (13 October 2011)

We have had one 11 years and he does not owe us a penny! He gave my daughter enormous confidence and has turned his hoof to everything asked of him. He is getting on a bit now and needs danilon once a day for arthritis in the knee but he has been my saving grace this last year. I lost my horse in January and three weeks later my daughters second horse died suddenly. Fudge, our haffie was actually turned away at the time due to no jockey. I was not financially in the position to buy something else for myself so I gently introduced Fudge back to work. He has been a star!!!

He does more than I realised - someone has worked him really well in the past. He does lateral work, turns round the forehand and rein back - he is brilliant at gates and with me is a forward going fun hack but very safe. My daughter has never really challenged him and for her he has been a buckle end safe as houses plod - all she wanted really.

I would have another any day.

There is a haffie mare on the yard who is owned by someone I am very fond of but she is too soft to have this kind of pony. The mare is opinionated and naughty but only with her owner. She actually works in the riding school as a working livery and the kids have a lot of fun on her - she teaches them some horses need a firm consistent hand otherwise they take the proverbial! Another bright haffie that can read and respond to a variety of riders!


----------



## paddy555 (13 October 2011)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			I adore mine but agree with the comments about cheap imported ones from the continent that havent been given the firm consistent treatment that all opinionated coblets need as youngsters. Also the rules there allow some non haffie blood so you can get some issues from that influencing temperament. 

I was lucky and instead of buying a broken one with an unknown history I got to buy a GB registered well bred unbroken 3yo and after backing her with my RI YO she is my horse of a lifetime (now 8yo). She is Austrian bloodlines and out there they cull anything not up to scratch, so standards are high. She isnt at all mare-y, is clever and affectionate and talkative and is very willing to try anything. Lives on fresh air, no shoes, synthetic tack, thats what ponies should be like!

I do think that they are, like Welsh Ds, strong and can take advantage of little ones, so not ideal as a first pony. Ideal for mum and daughter share tho. Several up here in the Grampians do endurance with them as they can trot forever; their trot isnt too tiringly extravagant in movement so they keep going. 

My farrier did groan when he saw his new client had a Haffie but he says she has converted him to the breed as she is so well behaved with him.

So if you're going to get a Haffie, get a GB registered one (branded GBH on the shoulder  and an edelweiss flower on the flank shows it has been inspected at 3yo) and preferably as young as possible so that you can give it the discipline and love it needs). 

Here's Liesel...





Click to expand...



hi hope you don't mind me asking but did you get her from Doug?


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (13 October 2011)

paddy555 said:



			hi hope you don't mind me asking but did you get her from Doug?
		
Click to expand...

Yes! She's Millhall Liesel (by pretty boy Barrique out of Doug's lovely Laja (by Amadeus). All snouty nostrils and tossing mane)!

Edited to add thats Liesel with the nostrils and mane not Doug


----------



## sbs (13 October 2011)

Just bought a 2 yr old gelding & can't WAIT to pick him up in 3 weeks time, lost my old boy (sec D stallion) in August & am hoping that 15yrs experience with him will stand me in good stead (also own an ex racer mare so am well used to opinionated beasties!!)
Saw one at Your horse Live last yr in the breeds parade & fell in love, then saw this chap advertised a few weeks ago & he's gorgeous (& a great price which helps!!), drove a 6hr round trip to go cuddle, paid deposit & as I say CAN'T WAIT to bring him home & start our (hopefully long, fun & happy) life together


----------



## paddy555 (13 October 2011)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			Yes! She's Millhall Liesel (by pretty boy Barrique out of Doug's lovely Laja (by Amadeus). All snouty nostrils and tossing mane)!

Edited to add thats Liesel with the nostrils and mane not Doug 

Click to expand...

I instantly recognised her!! First saw a pic of her when Doug sent it to me when she was about 2. She was the most beautiful mare I had seen on that pic. 
I did consider her but had too many horses. 

I have Millhall Alf. Laja x Alpine.


----------



## Dizzykizzy (13 October 2011)

I had a filly by Alpine 12 years ago, she was lovely but sadly I had to sell her and her Mum.
There weren't so many around in those days, we had some lovely times at the breed show in Malvern.
Would love to know where Diamond is now (we called her Jennie) the person I sold her to sold her on and I had brief contact with her new owner but not for many years.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (13 October 2011)

paddy555 said:



			I instantly recognised her!! First saw a pic of her when Doug sent it to me when she was about 2. She was the most beautiful mare I had seen on that pic. 
I did consider her but had too many horses. 

I have Millhall Alf. Laja x Alpine.
		
Click to expand...

That's so cool! But where is the piccie of the lovely Alf? ) we need to see him! After all he's her half Bro!

Liesel has a very 'arab' face for a Haffie, comes from her Dad who was a real pretty boy (sorry Barrique!) 

It is great out hacking her up here in Aberdeenshire as people are very pleasant if you meet them in their cars cos they think she is so pretty  I ride out with my friend on her Fell pony mare so we have a  pair of blonde and black haired coblet girlies!

They have a few Haflingers in the Queen's stalking pony herd at Balmoral, which is I think why there are also classes at Royal Windsor show for Haffies. So they can't be all bad!


----------



## tallyho! (13 October 2011)

How can you not like a Haffie???? Gorgeous little things and very clever. They are very strong and are used as the trekking ponies in Laggan, Scotland (other trekking centres available). So quiet and kind. I didn't ride as I felt too big for them but they carried blokes up the hill no question!!!!

A friend has one and she is lovely.


----------



## paddy555 (13 October 2011)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			That's so cool! But where is the piccie of the lovely Alf? ) we need to see him! After all he's her half Bro!



unfortunately he has got lost!  He has got as far as photobucket. His technically challenged owner cannot make him go any further! 
HELP. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 October 2011)

unfortunately he has got lost! He has got as far as photobucket. His technically challenged owner cannot make him go any further! 
HELP.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=426986


----------



## melxvengeance (13 October 2011)

Faracat said:



			If the cob really was palomino, it wasn't a haffy because haffys are all chestnut.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I'm saying. The cob (well more of a LW cob) in question had a flaxen mane & tail and was palomino, and because it was of a heavier build (like a haffie) then it was automatically branded a haflinger. Of course it wasn't actually a haflinger, it didn't look like one at all.


----------



## paddy555 (13 October 2011)

thanks Faracat. 
L & M, hope this works. Alf was Laja's first foal and he had to be bottle fed.


----------



## ichliebepferd (13 October 2011)

Hafflingers are huge over here in Germany, and they're everywhere. I think they're super, they're small enough for children, and stocky enough for adults, and versatile enough to do what you want.


----------



## paddy555 (13 October 2011)

sorry didn't understand the sizing thing. Hope this is better.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (13 October 2011)

I like them but I just dont think they are versatile enough to be able to do lots of things 

I do stand to be corrected tho but I am under the imperssion they are limited but again no offence intended to owners of these lovely ponies and feel free to correct me and show pics


----------



## hopppydi (13 October 2011)

I have a Haflinger and though i dont go along with stereo types of any breed i would certainly agree that they need to be fairly but firmly dealt with. Our haffie was bought from a lady rider who was an absolute nervous novice with no confidence what so ever. Consequently he turned into a big fat bargy pig...but in my opinion the best pony in the world would have been ruined by such ineffective leadership, especially when you bear in mind he was only 4.
We have had him a year and he has gone from needing 3 people to tack him up, dropping his weight on the farrier, dangerous barging in the stable, serious barging issues when fed, impossible to lead or load, unable to be tied up, running through fences and gates and to top it off scared to death of everything slightly unfamilar.
You may ask why the hell did you take him on? and there has been times when i have asked the same but i always thought he just needed a proper owner who demanded respect and i was right. He is now able to be tacked up by my small 11 year old on her own without being tied in the paddock, lifts his feet on request, keeps his distance and waits to be asked to come in when being fed and now leads like a poodle under sedation.
I would never say our pony was perfect and he still has confidence issues but his improvement is amazing and i know he would never bite, kick or be nasty in anyway.
By the way i also have a tb so know all about peoples mis conceptions of certain breeds and types and i find it really annoying!


----------



## Shantara (13 October 2011)

I don't think I'd own one (Purely because I want a standardbred!) 
I've ridden the most gorgeous haffie on the beach, she's fantastic!! She can be strong sometimes, but was a dream on the beach. She's a perfect mother too 

Here's Sandy!


----------



## ichliebepferd (13 October 2011)

NiknKia said:



			I like them but I just dont think they are versatile enough to be able to do lots of things 

I do stand to be corrected tho but I am under the imperssion they are limited but again no offence intended to owners of these lovely ponies and feel free to correct me and show pics 

Click to expand...

I had my butt wooped at my first competition by a group of Hafflingers, and I really do think they're versatile.
Showing,
Driving,
Dressage is a BIG thing on Haffies out here,
Jumping,
Hunter classes,
Schooling horses,
long distance,
family horses.
We don't do much Xcountry, but the times I have seen it 20% entries are hafflingers. It also depends on the breeding/confirmation as well, but the same can be said for anything to be fair. I think they're great allrounders!


----------



## minime (13 October 2011)

I have 2 a mare and a stallion and I love them to bits, they are smart, fun and really easy to train. I do endurance with them and they are fantastic. They are also cheap to keep and very hardy.
Here is Nero my stallion at 3 years old







This is my mare Eva


----------



## ichliebepferd (13 October 2011)

minime they're gorgeous! I prefer WB and bigger horses personally, mine is 18.1hh! But these wee things are super duper!


----------



## Kallibear (13 October 2011)

It's not the breed I dislike, it's usually the typical Haffie owner There are far too many out their owner by nervous novice middleaged woman who have totally ruined then  I've met quite a few and they've mostly been bargey opinionated spoilt brats. Safe as houses but brats. Same can sadly be said for highland's and cobs.

I do also very much agree with NiknKia. They're fairly limited what you can do with then at much more than local level. There's no showing classes for them (unlike Highland's which usually have a section all to themselves even at local level), they're not amazing jumpers, they're only ok at dressage, too little to be good eventers and generally too small for most adults to feel comfortable. Pretty to look at, fabby as hacking ponies and more than capable of grass root low level comp, but difficult to place in a job in higher level mainstream adult competition


----------



## Randonneuse (13 October 2011)

I have a Haflinger x Anglo arab, have had him 13 years (he is 17) and love him to bits!
Although I have only ever done hacking with him(no transport to do anything else), I did a 19km Endurance ride in July and he loved it (as much as I did I think!)
We also did some jumps last Monday -which he had never really done appart from trees fallen on the ground!- he understood what he had to do very quickly (were the jumps used for a fun ride in the countryside last Sunday).
After 3 or 4 jumps he knew I didn't want him to go round them but jump them and wouahoo he was then going for it and not avoiding them!

I also put the 29 months old little girl I look after on him since she was 9months and yesterday for the first time we walked around the farm for about 10/15mins instead of staying in the yard.
He was so good walking slowly for her to be able to stay in the saddle!

I do agree with others who say Haflingers know what they want.
He can be stubborn but never nasty or vicious in any way! 
He has never kicked or bitten anyone and only used to buck when excited when he was a lot younger!
I really trust him with anyone and he is a star with children, my sharers little one and the little one I look after can brush him, fuss him, picked his feet and he is as good as gold!

Sorry, I have to put a picture of him :-D


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (13 October 2011)

Kallibear said:



			It's not the breed I dislike, it's usually the typical Haffie owner There are far too many out their owner by nervous novice middleaged woman who have totally ruined then  I've met quite a few and they've mostly been bargey opinionated spoilt brats. Safe as houses but brats. Same can sadly be said for highland's and cobs.

I do also very much agree with NiknKia. They're fairly limited what you can do with then at much more than local level. There's no showing classes for them (unlike Highland's which usually have a section all to themselves even at local level), they're not amazing jumpers, they're only ok at dressage, too little to be good eventers and generally too small for most adults to feel comfortable. Pretty to look at, fabby as hacking ponies and more than capable of grass root low level comp, but difficult to place in a job in higher level mainstream adult competition
		
Click to expand...

Agree to an extent as they are 14-14.2 normally so if you want high level competion then no, they arent for you. But  mentions in earlier posts of the haffie classes at Royal Windsor and the advanced medium dressage haffie (and there are quite a few at high levels in Endurance)? So no not for advanced SJ or XC and showing is limited cos they are a 'foreign breed' but 95%+ riders in this country arent wanting high level competition horses they want a fun allrounder! 

Do disagree re the adults feeling comfy tho, Im 5 7 and not that light and with their barrel shape they take up the leg beautifully and it all looks perfectly in proportion, better than being overhorsed. The only thing is that you do need good balance and a secure seat as they have a lower head carriage than many horses so theres not much in front of you to stop you if you go out the front door!

far rather my go faster stripes haffie than my 17 hand hunter anyday ) You forget when you ride horses how much more fun ponies are!!!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (13 October 2011)

paddy555 said:



			sorry didn't understand the sizing thing. Hope this is better.






Click to expand...

Alf is lovely! He has the lovely soft eyed look that Laja seems to give her foals - I always think she looks like Ermyntrude the cow twirling a flower in the mouth on the Magic Roundabout (which you are prob waaay too young to remember!)


----------



## paddy555 (14 October 2011)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			Alf is lovely! He has the lovely soft eyed look that Laja seems to give her foals - I always think she looks like Ermyntrude the cow twirling a flower in the mouth on the Magic Roundabout (which you are prob waaay too young to remember!)
		
Click to expand...

He He He, wish I was too young to remember 

yes he does look sweet. He wasn't like that when he came. They had trouble basically keeping him alive as a foal and he was very lucky to be on a haflinger stud with the people able to deal with him. Unfortunately he learnt at a very early age how to become a male chauvenistic pig with all the young girls running around bottle feeding him. It took him a while to get the message.


----------



## henryhorn (14 October 2011)

I dallied with the idea of buying one as a pleasant hack once i passed 60, and researched them thoroughly. I ended up really liking one line from a stallion call Allahies I think, they were taller and more elegant than the usual ones and looked stunning.
I decided the best point of contact would be their National show at Malvern so duly took myself there and settled down for a few hours to watch. After seeing what seemed like a hundred horses I decided I only liked three, and guess what, on checking the catalogue found they were related to the above stallion. I wandered round the stables and eavesdropped on some of the exhibitors, and what I heard put me right off; most people seemed to be moaning about how despite all their training their horses never seemed to change, how bargey they were and yes, they tolerated it but they wished they weren't!   The final straw was talking to a chap at the ringside who seemed to have an entire riding school filled with them, he had lots entered that day and pointed out a mare for sale. He then went on to explain she was a bit iffy temperament wise, had been known to attack riders when they fell off and was nasty in the stable. 
I left the show and although yes I think they are beautiful horses, I'm not sure I would ever want one as a breed. 
There is of course good and bad in every breed, but why on earth struggle with something that has little desire to co-operate, they should have bred that trait out long ago.. Now cross one with something else and I suspect you would get a smashing type, stocky but beautiful, better moving and sane, perhaps I will one day.


----------



## Fairynuff (14 October 2011)

The one I had here for breaking was a sod to keep in a field-he would walk straight through the electric tape is if it weren't there. He was perfectly behaved when ridden by an experienced rider but a nightmare for a beginner. 
He went on to deliberately throw his 60 year old owner (beginnerish) resulting in the owner badly breaking his pelvis. 
They're nice to look at but I still wouldn't want one


----------



## Brandy (14 October 2011)

I only have proper experience of two, and they were both bargy, opinionated and could be quite nasty. They were also both very very pretty! And both geldings. And both owned by inexperienced people.


----------



## hessy12 (14 October 2011)

My first pony was Haffie, she really looked after me. This was decades ago. I bought one for hubby and she was a bit naughty but nothing worse than other horses I've had. I like them.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (14 October 2011)

I still come back to the 'history' thing with Haffies. They are cheap to buy on the continent in a big job lot, not given 1:1 consistent handling from a single trainer, then shipped across here and people buy them cos they are cheap for a pretty, fairly weight carrying, advertised as good for novices/children all rounder. 

Or, they are carefully bred in UK following the strict Austrian rules and are inspected and looked after by a few specialist enthusiast breeders and sold to good homes who are willing to pay a proper price for a foal with a known background and a good start in life. 

You take your pick, but it aint the breed's fault, it's the pile em high sell em cheap market and the greedy dealers and the naive buyers. I could have bought a broken in, going in all gears Haffie for the price I paid for my unbroken filly. And then on top of that I spent a fair amount on RI help as she is BHSAI and Monty Roberts trained to help me back her and bring her on. It was precisely because I wanted a coblet that I chose to get an unbroken one and to invest in making sure they didnt turn into bargy cob nightmare.

Five years later, I know who got the better deal - me! Horses are so expensive to keep that saving money on the purchase price can be a false economy and especially so with a Haffie.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 October 2011)

I totally agree with you lachlanandmarcus.

I do wonder whether the breeding for colour (as was mentioned earlier, any without a pale enough mane & tail are culled) has had a bit of a negative impact on the general temperament of the breed?


----------



## Kenzo (14 October 2011)

I don't know anyone with one but I do like them, never heard anything bad about them either.

I'd certainly have one, if given, I'd love a little golden pony thats hardy and strong enough for an adult to ride...what's not to like!


----------



## Potato! (14 October 2011)

Im sorry its no always the case with the imported ones. I have a Belgian Haflinger mare fully registered with good breeding. She had a lot of time spent on her and was professionally schooled when over in Belgium. Yes she was bought cheap as she has mild sweet itch by a dodgy dealer, who I bought her from. She had 5 homes in 7 months due to the fact of being sold with 7 days warranty as a childrens pony.  Im sorry but that would screw up any horse who had been in the same home for 7 years.  I have owned her now for 4 years 

My friend however has a British bred Haflinger gelding who was stallion potential until he developed severe sweet itch.  He is a sweet horse but is stubborn as an ox. Uses his strength to to take advantage and can be very obnoxious, I know which horse Id rather have.  And its the first horse


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 October 2011)

Burness 21, reading your post makes me think that I'm so glad that your haffy found you. 5 homes in 7 months is dreadful.


----------



## cbmcts (14 October 2011)

Nope I love them 

I bought one because while I wanted a Highland, my budget didn't stretch to it.
When I arrived on the yard with him my late, great YO exclaimed "Oh look dear, you've got an Austrian Highland" 
Mine is Austrian bred but imported as a youngster for driving but was sold on after an accident left him with a scar which meant he wasn't what they wanted for their driving teams. 

He was in his teens when I got him as a confidence giver and my god he did his job - the most sensible pony I have ever met but also a nice forward going, fun ride. Ok, there were regular 'discussions' about the way to do various things - in his world there are only 2 ways to do anything, his way or the wrong way - I can imagine that they could take the pee very easily but couldn't that be said of any pony? Ride, drive, jump and the safest hack ever...dressage bored him unless there was an audience.


----------



## Potato! (14 October 2011)

Faracat said:



			Burness 21, reading your post makes me think that I'm so glad that your haffy found you. 5 homes in 7 months is dreadful. 

Click to expand...

I may be looking to loan her out if you know anybody interested. All poetential loan home will be vetted.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (14 October 2011)

burness_21 said:



			Im sorry its no always the case with the imported ones. I have a Belgian Haflinger mare fully registered with good breeding. She had a lot of time spent on her and was professionally schooled when over in Belgium. Yes she was bought cheap as she has mild sweet itch by a dodgy dealer, who I bought her from. She had 5 homes in 7 months due to the fact of being sold with 7 days warranty as a childrens pony.  Im sorry but that would screw up any horse who had been in the same home for 7 years.  I have owned her now for 4 years 

My friend however has a British bred Haflinger gelding who was stallion potential until he developed severe sweet itch.  He is a sweet horse but is stubborn as an ox. Uses his strength to to take advantage and can be very obnoxious, I know which horse Id rather have.  And its the first horse
		
Click to expand...

I agree not all imported ones are a problem, it's just much more of a gamble. The passing from pillar to post yours experienced and the misdescription as a children's pony is par for the course for lots of them. That's exactly what screws them up! Yours is very lucky in finding you and it all working out; for most imports the pillar to post can continue.

Of course not all British ones are great, it's just that the chances are better if getting a GB registered inspected youngster because of the home it has come from, the lack of trauma if badly handled in shipping and the possibility (just possibility!) with a continental imported one (other than Austria and Tyrol Italy) that the horse is not a 100% pure haffie since some non Haffie blood is still registrable  as a full Haffie in many N European countries. Im sure yours is 100% Haffie and excellent bloodlines; the issue is that people who dont have that level of info have no way to know. 

Was the stallion prospect cut as a youngster (1 or so) as normally, or was he run on  as stallion potential and cut a bit later - that might explain the temperament if he retained some stallion characteristics? Or he might just be a sod


----------



## billy2 (14 October 2011)

My fieldmate has one, pretty much a 'job lot' import type, and yes, he will take the mickey, can be bargy, but stretch his mind and he's up for anything. Wish I could have got a picture of him crawling through the fence (twice!) - standard sheep netting to 3ft 6, then 2 strands of plain wire each 6in apart - he actually put his head through the 6in gap, followed by each front leg in turn, then body, then hinds! I know I should have stopped him, but I was transfixed! Oh, and my 13.2 Connie x has him completely under his hoof!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (14 October 2011)

billy2 said:



			My fieldmate has one, pretty much a 'job lot' import type, and yes, he will take the mickey, can be bargy, but stretch his mind and he's up for anything. Wish I could have got a picture of him crawling through the fence (twice!) - standard sheep netting to 3ft 6, then 2 strands of plain wire each 6in apart - he actually put his head through the 6in gap, followed by each front leg in turn, then body, then hinds! I know I should have stopped him, but I was transfixed! Oh, and my 13.2 Connie x has him completely under his hoof!
		
Click to expand...

This is so funny!!! It might explain a couple of unauthorised absences from field in the past I have experienced but could never work out!

And that intelligence/craftiness illustrates the reason why I have never taught my Haffie any 'games' or tricks! Even tho you just know they would be brilliant at jumping onto a box and bowing....next thing you know you will be leaping onto bus shelter seats or bollards without wanting to be there )


----------



## Hen (14 October 2011)

My only experience of Haflingers are those that are trained Western and compete in the all breeds shows; there are large all-breed Western shows particularly in Germany and the ones I have seen on the livestreams have regularly whooped the bigger backsides of many Quarter Horses and Paints, particularly in Trail and Reining, really impressive.


----------



## caitlineloise (14 October 2011)

I love mine


----------



## Keenjean (14 October 2011)

I LOOOVVEE haffies! It's an ambition of mine to own one (and a Dalmatian). They're my all time favourite breed!


----------



## Rose Folly (14 October 2011)

There used to be a Haflinger stud down the road from here, and I always ate my heart out when I saw a friend of mine riding the Haffie stallion.

I know no bad of them at all, and they were on my short list when I was looking for my present horse 6 years ago. Somehow a little Irish cob wormed her way into my heart instead, but if (God forbid) I was looking again, I'd definitely consider them.


----------



## minime (14 October 2011)

We could never understand why the stallions were always out of their stables after our lunch break so we put a cam up to catch the bast.. that were letting them out.
Well me stallion who was 2 at the time was getting out and then going alone the row letting everyone else out. It was hilarious, if I can upload it I will show you.
They sure are the smartest horses I have ever owned.


----------



## bugbee717 (14 October 2011)

some of mine 





ronnie he is 16 and strong as they come. 





chance is a haffy x friesian and 18 months old





and my wonderful storm a haffy x holstein 
I love hafflingers


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 October 2011)

Click to expand...

WOW look at the leg barring/zebra stripes! 

Nice to see a true bay dun, rather than a buckskin.


----------



## bugbee717 (14 October 2011)

everyone comments on his legs, they are pretty nice, even if i do say.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 October 2011)

bugbee717 said:



			everyone comments on his legs, they are pretty nice, even if i do say.
		
Click to expand...



Plus your other neddy








Click to expand...

is a lovely example of pangare on a bay base.

You have a super selection of colours in your little herd.


----------



## bugbee717 (14 October 2011)

his passport states dun ho hum lol


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 October 2011)

bugbee717 said:



			his passport states dun ho hum lol
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bugbee717 (14 October 2011)

At least my friesians are down as being black lol


----------



## Becca-84 (15 October 2011)

My Haffy is currently on his way back from Spain and has generated quite a fan base! All the grooms and children on the yard came out to wave goodbye to him when he left Spain on Tuesday and said he was such a special pony, and the girls from LOC have said they adore him as he is such a sweetie, and could they take him home lol! I've never met any other Haffys but ours is adorable - very sweet, very willing to please, cuddly, forward going...just adore him


----------



## MagicMelon (15 October 2011)

Never heard anything bad about them.  I learnt to ride on one many moons ago, loved that pony! It taught me everything (ie. how to groom, tack up etc.) as a kid. Never remember it being horrid at all.


----------



## E_Lister (15 October 2011)

I had never had any experience of haflingers until I went out to work in Italy this summer to work for La Fiaba on here.

The trekking centre where I was has a pure bred haflinger and a half bred haflinger.

The pure bred, Wilma. She was amazing, she was rescued by La Fiaba and nursed back to health from an absolutely appalling state. She had been beaten in the past and bore the scars to prove it. 






However she was our "go to girl" for beginners. (My friends second ever ride! We went for a hack and she wasn't led.)






Anyone could ride her and have an amazing time! She gave me back all my jumping confidence and I will forever be in her debt! She was never going to go to the highest heights in any competitive discipline, but that dosen't matter, she is PERFECT for what La Fiaba wants her for! And she had competed at some level of the Italian equivalent of the BSJA.

She also jousts... (this girl had only had 4 riding lessons before jousting!)






She did need grass reins on because she was a greedy little missus and would often try stop for a snack!

Then there is Biondina (little blondie in Italian). She is arab x haffie and THE most comfortable pony I have ever sat on! Her manners left a lot to be desired, however once I learned her history and why she distrusts humans so much I was shocked and a lot more sympathetic! (She was beaten with some kind of bar until they broke her jaw...)







She is an amazing jumper (so long as it is out of a stable...) and could easily do endurance. She has the spark of the arab without fireworks! I really enjoyed riding her, although it would have helped if she had stood still for me to mount!

Here are the two golden girls of La Fiaba standing together! (Their riders were just visiting the scared shrine of Pietrina halfway round our ride!)


----------



## Clava (15 October 2011)

I think they are gorgeous! here is my Hattie










out with the bloodhounds


and her yearling daughter 






and who says they cant jump!!!!
http://translate.googleusercontent....t=tmpg&usg=ALkJrhho3mbeUXC2pwaZ7ZqSdy6QuMNeTA


----------



## paddy555 (15 October 2011)

and who says they cant jump!!!!
http://translate.googleusercontent.c...7ZqSdy6QuMNeTA

Jeez, is that for real?!


----------



## Clava (15 October 2011)

Missed off last post
Out with the bloodhound


----------



## spotty_pony (15 October 2011)

I dob't have a problem with them. I have ridden one and really liked her.


----------



## the watcher (15 October 2011)

All is becoming a little clearer now. My livery client is trying to sell hers 
and there has been no interest, I didn't realise they came with a reputation!

Yes, the little mare came with attitude but with some firm handling and a reminder of her manners is now a super little pony that jumps, goes XC, is a bombproof hack..but is incredibly cheap to keep







what is not to like?


----------



## zoggle500 (15 October 2011)

I adore mine and the breed in general. He was rude, nippy, bargy, stroppy and a really a wild little brat when I first got him, but a bit of discipline, patience and consistency and he is like a different pony. He is amazingly quick to learn, but this includes bad habits too. He still tests me all the time, and I am sure that he will continue to do so. I can cope with his stubborn side though, as he is gentle, full of character, super friendly and although still a baby has proven to be totally unflappable in all situations so far. He was only 3 when I got him though, and had his bad behaviour been allowed to continue as he grew up, I think that he would have turned out to be really quite horrible! I researched the breed a lot before I went ahead and brought him, and had heard a lot of bad things, but I do love that pony character and was prepared for some hard work. One look at his face and I was gone!


----------



## Clava (15 October 2011)

the watcher said:



			what is not to like?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly  Mine are not rude or bargy or nasty - they are gently and kind and very affectionate. Hattie has the sweetest nature and even though I only backed her this year (just 6, she was rescued last year), she's a dream to hack and behaved like a pro out with the bloodhounds for the first time (my first time too).


----------



## Paula1974 (26 October 2011)

We're novices with our first horse - a Haflinger!!  A stunning 6 year old gelding, who I wouldnt change for the world!  He is an absolute delight.  He can be strong at times, and a bit of a naughty teenager, but he the most loving affectionate horse I know.  

He was only broken last November, and he's done a lot of parelli which I have found wonderful.

Myself and my two daughters ride him, and he tunes into each of us.  My 9 year old has jumped him, and my 11 year old just plods in the school - she isnt the rider that my youngster is and lacks confidence, but Tao responds to this so well and really drops his game and lets her take it all at her own pace.

I was reluctant to ride initially, having previously been bolted and thrown from another horse, but I have gained so much confidence from our lad, madness or not, he is a diamond!!

I'd always have a Haflinger.  They are out of this world, and can turn their hand/or hoof to anything.  Just can't wait for the 2nd one


----------



## caberston (26 October 2011)

marmite ponies methinks! they do seem to get a fairly bad rep...we've had a few on my yard, all have definitely had their beast-ish moments but i have to say iv hunted max (in the pics below) and he was a legend! cant say im a massive fan from my experiences but i dont think its fair to tar them all with the same dirty brush!!


----------



## Natz88 (26 October 2011)

I love hafligners & have one myself. I wouldn't say they are perfect for young children as they can be very strong (well mine is lol). I have had mine nearly 6yrs & for a good 3yrs I had nothing but hard work to the point I felt like giving up on him & I am so glad I didn't he still not perfect but he better than he was. The people I bought him of rescued him from a market so don't no his background. I couldn't part with him as he isn't always easy to ride it would worry me he would end up back in a market. Although to handle he is fantastic I could let anyone do what they want with him on the ground. I think you either like them or you don't & I am a big fan


----------



## rascal (26 October 2011)

I love Haflingers! I bought my welsh cob because he was a rescue and needed a home but a haflinger was the top of the llist of what i wanted. Only met two but they were both both lovely ponies.


----------



## Zimzim (26 October 2011)

When I was in my teens I had a Haflinger mare on loan and she was brilliant, she was a fantastic jumper (a bit like a bull in a china shop when it came to cross country - she was fab though!!!), had a lovely temperment, was great out on the roads etc.

Sometimes I think people have misconceptions of certain breeds when they may not have actually handled/ ridden them or had alot to do with them.


----------



## Captain Bridget (26 October 2011)

There was a Haffie at my old yard, she was very sweet, my share horses 'girlfriend'! Although I never rode her I know she's a bit of a tank but she was an awesome jumper, jumping up to 4'6! She was good to school too, although I never agreed with her owner who kept her in draw reins most of the time. I'm pretty sure she was a relatively good hack, could be a bit spooky and she did have a habit of rearing but they stopped that. 
Really, her owner does very well with her even though she's very slight. I'd probably not have one but I don't like strong, tanky horses!


----------



## Blitzen (26 October 2011)

I have a haffy X section D (nightmare combination I hear you gasp! Lol). He is determined, stoic and full of character. He can be grumpy, but he has an amazing bond with my mum and is very talented at dressage and loves to jump. I have worked with young haffies at a breaking yard and found them all to be sweet, willing little things. Our old lad can test my patience sometimes, but goes like a dream for my mum. He is a one woman horse! And we love him to bits!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (26 October 2011)

mmmm, I'm reading all of this with interest - am going to see one tomorrow!!!


----------



## dreamcometrue (26 October 2011)

I love Haflingers.  

I had to have mine pts last month and it broke my heart.  A sweet, funny, affectionate and intelligent little man who made everyone smile.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (26 October 2011)

I HATE PEOPLE WHO POST Do you hate this or Hate That posts just trying to stir up a reaction, It is so much easier for people to get on and it would be a sad world if we were all the same.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (27 October 2011)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			mmmm, I'm reading all of this with interest - am going to see one tomorrow!!!
		
Click to expand...

oOOh I hope viewing goes well - how v exciting!!!!!! tell us what happens and whether you are to have an Orange One in your life!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naryafluffy (27 October 2011)

I'm sure there was one at the dressage competition we were at at the weekend (don't know the horse or rider so not 100%)
Lovely looking big horse, won the Elementary on 70% (I think).


----------



## ichliebepferd (2 November 2011)

For all those that said Hafflingers don't reach higher levels... Over here we go E, A ,L, M, S, Grand Prix

http://www.ehorses.de/Pferdeangebot.asp?Id=300223

Stallion, 7 years old, competed at M level.

See


----------



## Clava (2 November 2011)

ichliebepferd said:



			For all those that said Hafflingers don't reach higher levels... Over here we go E, A ,L, M, S, Grand Prix

http://www.ehorses.de/Pferdeangebot.asp?Id=300223

Stallion, 7 years old, competed at M level.

See 

Click to expand...

Wow, he is a stunning colour! ...and just stunning too! Fantastic


----------



## Potato! (2 November 2011)

Clava said:



			Wow, he is a stunning colour! ...and just stunning too! Fantastic 

Click to expand...

Agreed with the above, Why can't my haffie look like that!!


----------



## haffy1983 (27 January 2012)

Ive had my 8 year old haffy since he was 4 and cant fault him!! We compete up to elementary BD, he is safe and very trustworthy, never lets me down and is safe with small children too. He is a gentleman to handle too. Only thing id say is they are greedy gits! lol I wouldnt have another breed now, hes 14.1hh and where they are stocky, my 12 stone bf hacks him out with no problems. I cant recommend Haffys enough!

Obviously u get good and bad in all breeds of horse, so u may well meet a bad haffy like u may meet a bad Arab, tb etc. Im 9 months pregnant now, but rode (light hacking and dressage) up until dec. I couldnt and wouldn't of done this on a pony i didnt trust 100%. He didnt let me down and we competed at the dressage masters in july, even tho we got a few funny looks for being about 3 hands smaller than everyone else!! As u can see im a BIG haffy fan! lol x


----------



## Amaranta (27 January 2012)

I think they are attractive beasts but must admit that the couple I have know were cussed little gits, to be fair though both owners were a little strange so perhaps not fair to blame the ponies


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (27 January 2012)

When I was horse-hunting a few years back, I went through a phase of wanting one badly!

I thought they were gorgeous; and very different.

However, after trying four in total of them, I've seriously gone off them. They might look gorgeous but thats about it IMO.

Perhaps I wasn't being shown a "good" example of the breed, or whatever, but the ones I saw were either nappy, or had other issues. One tried to buck as soon as I sat on it, the other had a water phobia and wouldn't go near a puddle by the side of the road. 

All of them without exception were exceedingly uncomfortable to ride. Their paces were unco-ordinated and lobby and even with a professional rider on board the last one I viewed, it still looked like something just backed to be honest. And riding it was like riding a cow!

They look lovely, granted, but my experiences of them in ridden work wasn't good.

IMO they're best suited, comformation wise, to be driven only. Perhaps the breeders of them should take note and (long term) thinnk about producing them for riding?

They look nice, granted, but to ride IMO you'd need a good chiropractor permanently on call!


----------



## Ranyhyn (27 January 2012)

In answer to OP, no.


----------



## Clava (27 January 2012)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			When I was horse-hunting a few years back, I went through a phase of wanting one badly!

I thought they were gorgeous; and very different.

However, after trying four in total of them, I've seriously gone off them. They might look gorgeous but thats about it IMO.

Perhaps I wasn't being shown a "good" example of the breed, or whatever, but the ones I saw were either nappy, or had other issues. One tried to buck as soon as I sat on it, the other had a water phobia and wouldn't go near a puddle by the side of the road. 

All of them without exception were exceedingly uncomfortable to ride. Their paces were unco-ordinated and lobby and even with a professional rider on board the last one I viewed, it still looked like something just backed to be honest. And riding it was like riding a cow!

They look lovely, granted, but my experiences of them in ridden work wasn't good.

IMO they're best suited, comformation wise, to be driven only. Perhaps the breeders of them should take note and (long term) thinnk about producing them for riding?

They look nice, granted, but to ride IMO you'd need a good chiropractor permanently on call!
		
Click to expand...

can't agree, my RI comments on what fantastic movement my haffy has.


----------



## whiteclover (27 January 2012)

No I dont hate them but my sister has a 17/18yo mare and shes a fiesty little mare.


----------



## haffy1983 (27 January 2012)

deffo agree with clava! my boy regularly gets 9s on his score sheets for paces and is a very comfy and balanced ride indeed!


----------



## spotty_pony (27 January 2012)

No, I love them! Only ever had the chance to ride one once and she was amazing!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (27 January 2012)

Think they're ver pretty, actually. Would have considered one but I wanted something a bit taller than your average Haffie.


----------



## Dee13 (18 March 2013)

Faracat said:



			I have no problems with Haffys. 

I do get a bit fed up with the dealers who import a few cheaply that have mainly been driving horses on the continent, call them 'palomino' (Grrrrrr!), get them riding ok and then promptly sell then as novice rides for far more than they are really worth. This is however not the ponies' fault. It does explain somewhat why they have a bad reputation though, but any strong minded, green pony and a novice rider, isn't really a good combination.
		
Click to expand...

I am exactly that sold a beautiful Haflinger by a dealer as a first time owner...and I didn't know what had hit me! Something so beautiful yet so damn naughty bucked me off every week for the first year!
However I loved him so much I persevered.....thank god as I am now blessed (five years later...+££££) a beautiful easy to do, very willing to please riding pony.
I had to comment even though this is such an old thread as it sounded like my life story!


----------



## Spring Feather (18 March 2013)

I don't think there's anything wrong with the breed in itself.  I think the main reason Haflingers get a bad rep is because of their owners!  I've dealt with a few Haflingers and the ones who come from owners who are competent are a breeze to work with, the ones who are owned by eejits are bargy, unmannerly little sods when they arrive (they aren't when they leave!).  I would never buy a Haflinger unless I was to keep it in full work; they thrive when given a lot of work.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 March 2013)

I'm glad that he's turned into your dream pony Dee13. Well done for putting all that hard work in. Now where are the photos of your lovely pony?


----------



## Twinkley Lights (18 March 2013)

No op they are lovely just bought one who is going ok so far and seems chilled.  Just have to be the boss.


----------



## Kikke (18 March 2013)

They are so lovely looking............ HoweverI have never met any that I liked as they all seemed to be bullies and rude ponies  sorry I really would like to love them because they are so pretty!


----------



## poiuytrewq (18 March 2013)

I think they are stunning but...every other thread on here or elsewhere regarding Haffies does seem to be one that's being a little s*d!
The only one I knew was an angel and worth his weight in gold.


----------



## R_M (11 April 2013)

I own my haffie for 13 years now , and he is not what people always expect from a haflinger; that they are slow, dont do well at dressage , perfect pony for children etc.
When he (and I) was younger he was scared of everything, really really stubborn, bossy and if he didn't like it he just started to run really hard with me next to him or when i was riding him. I think he was just smart , he knew exactly what to do to get his way. now we are both older we don't have these problems anymore cause i got to know him better, but when a stranger rides him it starts all over again. I think haflingers are just really intelligent and exactly know what to do if they don't like or want something ,and as a owner you have to stand strong in your shoes haha!
They are also all-round pony's: dressage, jumping , western nothing they can't do.


----------



## ZoeF (11 April 2013)

I rode a Haffie gelding for a few months whilst his owner was out of action and found him lovely to ride, occasionally strong, and lovely to handle


----------

